
Virginia's New Covid tracking app, COVIDWISE - jberryman
https://www.vdh.virginia.gov/covidwise/
======
jberryman
Apparently the first state to release an app based on Apple and Google's API:
[https://blog.google/inside-google/company-
announcements/appl...](https://blog.google/inside-google/company-
announcements/apple-and-google-partner-covid-19-contact-tracing-technology/)

~~~
jdeibele
Disappointed not to see more attention paid to this release. Also would like
to see other states picking it up immediately.

With Canadian
[https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/covid-19-exposure-...](https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/covid-19-exposure-
notification-app-now-available-1.5046868) and Irish apps already available, it
seems like states should be able to copy from one of them.

[https://www.telecompaper.com/news/most-irish-have-
downloaded...](https://www.telecompaper.com/news/most-irish-have-downloaded-
covid-19-tracker-app-broadband-usage-jumps-40-during-crisis-study--1349252)
says that 60% of Irish cellphone owners have downloaded it. Some people won't
ever download it because of privacy paranoia but it'd be nice to get people
who will a chance to do so.

~~~
jberryman
The FAQ about how the VA app works is an interesting read. I do wish it was
open source though, so I could really advocate for it even for my friends who
are very privacy conscious or wary of tech.

